# Bird Crap



## migzy_1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Yep it's that time of year when the little sods are out to ruin your paintwork, mrs has to park under a tree at work so every day it's coming back like it's been bombed

bought these babies off ebay, anyone used them

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290884348931? ... 1439.l2649

Ta

Migzy


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Got to be worth a try. AutoGlym do something similar.
Do they only work on Parrot shite or is it to indicate the size of what it will clear up :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I keep some AutoGlym in the clove box


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't normal cheap wipes do the trick too?


----------



## GCTTS (Nov 11, 2012)

I used the auto glym ones on my wife's q3 and the bird crap must have had tiny bits of grit in it (maybe sand ? seagulls ??) and paintwork now slightly scratched. Not happy.
[smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Be careful, best to wash off with hose ASAP.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Gcrank said:


> I used the auto glym ones on my wife's q3 and the bird crap must have had tiny bits of grit in it (maybe sand ? seagulls ??) and paintwork now slightly scratched. Not happy.
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Be careful, best to wash off with hose ASAP.


+1


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

maryanne1986 said:


> Gcrank said:
> 
> 
> > I used the auto glym ones on my wife's q3 and the bird crap must have had tiny bits of grit in it (maybe sand ? seagulls ??) and paintwork now slightly scratched. Not happy.
> ...


+2

Soak a cloth or towel and leave on the poop, once the poop is re-hydrated wipe off the car. Never try to wipe off a dry poop.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

sico said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Gcrank said:
> ...


poop lol :lol:  sorry made me laugh lol


----------



## migzy_1 (Mar 10, 2013)

You get 70 rather than 10 autoglym ones but yep washing it off it better, by suppose it's better than doing nothing

Migzy


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

You don't need to spend a fortune, I keep these in the car to deal with bird crap...

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/ ... =258280905

...as others have said, don't try to wipe it off dry, let the wipe rehydrate the crap first and be very gentle!

Regards
Ross


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

ross_cj250 said:


> You don't need to spend a fortune, I keep these in the car to deal with bird crap...
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/ ... =258280905
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## migzy_1 (Mar 10, 2013)

cool handy wipes sound good to me and at 60p bargain, they all ok for the paintwork ?

ta

migzy


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Tell her to stop parking under a tree.

Place stuffed Cat on roof of car.

Make her walk.

Go to place of work. Cut down tree on weekend.

:lol: :roll:


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Cover the car next to her's with birdseed, that'll keep em away from your car


----------



## migzy_1 (Mar 10, 2013)

hmmm not a bad idea


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

migzy_1 said:


> cool handy wipes sound good to me and at 60p bargain, they all ok for the paintwork ?
> 
> ta
> 
> migzy


I've never had any issues with the Tesco ones...a good coating of wax helps protect the paint and makes it easier to get the crap off too, don't forget!

Regards
Ross


----------



## tomos8304 (Mar 1, 2013)

i just had too do an emergency stop at a garage too use there jet wash i spent two full days cleaning waxing the car inside and out + fabsiling the roof and woke up this morning and it was covered in bird crap one unhappy chappy!!!!!!


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

A bird shat all done the side of mine last night, christ knows how it managed to get it on the side, unless it took a breather on the roof and hung it's arse out over the side :?: 
Got home from work and straight out with the lambswool mitt, shit gone until the next time :x


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Have to suffer this at work as our designated spaces are all right under Larch type trees that drop more sap than any other, as well as a place for Birds to crap from. Horrendous but I am being made redundant and will be leaving the end of June, so won't have to put up with it much longer! 8) Use the Autoglym wipes too but may get the cheaper Tesco ones in future.

Anyone want to employ an Oracle Developer btw?


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

Alexjh said:


> Tell her to stop parking under a tree.
> 
> Place stuffed Cat on roof of car.
> 
> ...


Love your thoughts on this mate, all very logical and my way of thinking too lol 

what about....

Climb up tree and punch the birds faces in?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

If a bird shat on my car mate, I'd never take her out again 

Seriously, baby wipes a great for removing the bird crap. Squeeze a little juice out of it to soften, then pinch the crap off the paintwork.. DO NO RUB !! or you'll scratch your paint. Be ok then till wash time.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

If the poop has dried, I follow the soaking a rag and leaving it route initially, LIFTING as much of the poop off remembering it'll be full of grit! I also carry baby wipes as they'll not contain any harmful cleaning agents that may affect my finish.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

i prefer this option - work in the dark as well! :twisted:






or slightly more compact version for 'roadster'.






or if you like taking care of things yourself!


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

When birds defile my car, I just leave bird seed on the lawn, and the cats do the rest.

Might not get the same birds, but gives me a glimmer of satisfaction. Perhaps I'm a bad person? :evil:


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

beepcake said:


> Cover the car next to her's with birdseed, that'll keep em away from your car


Are you wile-e-coyote by any chance with your crazy ACME scheme?!!!


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

migzy_1 said:


> Yep it's that time of year when the little sods are out to ruin your paintwork, mrs has to park under a tree at work so every day it's coming back like it's been bombed
> 
> bought these babies off ebay, anyone used them
> 
> ...


I just checked and these wipes are only suitable for the African Mcaw poop.

I don't think many UK owners will be at risk of parrot poo... But you never know.

I live on the south coast and need wipes tailored for Seagull poop which is basically 97 percent sulphuric acid 3 percent arsenic.


----------



## Neptune (Mar 31, 2013)

Buy one of these!

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... yId_165611


----------



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

I came out today to find bird **** down both sides of my car just below the wing mirrors, the bird must have been one that prefers a little sit down when taking care of his business... who can blame him.

Anyway I cleaned it off and was looking out the kitchen window 30 minutes later when a blue tit landed on my wing mirror. Cue me running out the door making noise to scare it off, only for me to realise it was already mid-crap. 

When I catch this bird, and I will catch it. It's in for one hell of a telling off!

I was planning on buying some of the extortionate Autoglym wipes, but I might try the Tesco everyday ones if they're only 60p for 100!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

jam3sc said:


> I came out today to find bird **** down both sides of my car just below the wing mirrors, the bird must have been one that prefers a little sit down when taking care of his business... who can blame him.
> 
> Anyway I cleaned it off and was looking out the kitchen window 30 minutes later when a blue tit landed on my wing mirror. Cue me running out the door making noise to scare it off, only for me to realise it was already mid-crap.
> 
> ...


----------

